# 2022 Kioti CK2610 Parking Brake failure



## driereum (8 mo ago)

I have a <50Hr CK2610 that the parking brake failed on. The tractor proceeded to run down the hill and crash into a tree bending the loader arms. Honestly probably the best case scenario as far as damage as it first ran into my pallet forks and about 100 smaller <2in trees prior to the big one. I submitted for a warranty claim that was denied as they could not find anything wrong with the brake. Unfortunately I had a feeling this was what was going to be found. I was working with the tractor and my wife asked me to shut off the sprinkler. I parked the tractor in front of my garage set the brake, and had the loader down but not planted. I left the engine running as it was going to be less the 2 min to take care of. I went in side, shut off the water and as I was coming up the stairs my wife starts say " your tractors making noise". It then shut off and started driving down my driveway. I look through my garage door just in time to see it going warp 2 into the woods about 150 feet away. I know the brake was set as the engine will shut off in < 5sec if you get off the seat with out it set. My question to everyone is has this happened to anyone else. Does anyone have a suggestion on what to inspect on my own as a possible cause, and what do you do instead of trusting the parking brake. It sounds great to leave it in gear and shut down each time but in reality this is causing excess damage to the engine/starter/battery when you have to account for every time you want to change out the front or rear implement. I can say there was a large pucker factor after it happened and I was taking of the bucket to eval the damage . I am not sure how I am ever going to trust it again.

Lessons learned.(learn from my mistake)
Don't trust the parking brake
Only park perpendicular to the hill.
Positive pressure down on the loader (if installed)


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

I am not sure what hours it says to do it when it is new and how often to do it but you have to adjust the parking brake on them from time to time......Look in your manual and it will tell you when and how to do this.....I have right at 100 hours on my CK3510 and I have had to do this a couple of times......Very easy to do.....Takes about 5 minutes.....I also had to do it a few times on my CS model I had before the CK model


----------



## driereum (8 mo ago)

Assuming you are talking about the brake pedal free play and yes this was correct. Technically not due until the first 50 hr.


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

I would get a quote from an auto frame straightening shop to repair the loader arms. That's what they do for a living.


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

driereum said:


> Assuming you are talking about the brake pedal free play and yes this was correct. Technically not due until the first 50 hr.
> 
> View attachment 82100


I am not talking about the brake pedal free play.......I am talking about adjusting the linkage for the parking brake......All the parking brake is on your tractor is a linkage that holds down the brake pedal......There is a threaded rod with nuts that you use to adjust it.....It is not hard at all to do and probably this is what you need to do if your parking brake is not holding......


----------



## driereum (8 mo ago)

unsquidly, I will have to take a look when I get the tractor back. The work shop manual is pretty vague on the parking brake but I'm sure I can figure it out when I can see it. Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## driereum (8 mo ago)

unsquidly said:


> I am not talking about the brake pedal free play.......I am talking about adjusting the linkage for the parking brake......All the parking brake is on your tractor is a linkage that holds down the brake pedal......There is a threaded rod with nuts that you use to adjust it.....It is not hard at all to do and probably this is what you need to do if your parking brake is not holding......


I thought about doing that. I have insurance on it so its coved that way. I would guess getting them to straighten it would be more expensive then the deductible.


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

Does your Kioti have the brake on the left side of the console or the right side? I am thinking that the 2610 is exactly like my 3510 with all the pedals on the right side.......If so, go to section 7-19 of this manual, which is the owner's manual for your tractor and follow the steps to adjust the brake pedal.......If your brake pedal is properly adjusted then your parking brake will work just fine since all the parking brake does is lock the brake pedal down and engage the brakes.....Sorry, I was a little confusing with me previous post about the free play and the parking brake....










CK2610_3510_4010 Manual.pdf


Shared with Dropbox




www.dropbox.com


----------



## ArtDK35SE (2 mo ago)

I have a DK35SE HST with about 1500 hrs. The parking brake has never worked in spite of repeated attempt at adjusting it by the dealer and myself (the brake pedal works). I have just learned to live with it by never parking on a hill, put it in neutral, and pinning the front end of the loader on the ground. This has worked for me.


----------

